

Major DNS hijacking affecting major websites, including avira.com - Sami_Lehtinen
http://techblog.avira.com/2013/10/08/major-dns-hijacking-affecting-major-websites-including-avira-com/en/

======
Sami_Lehtinen
Yet another reason why SQRL shouldn't use "domain name validation" based on
eh, domain name.

